# Santa Rosa Sound Report 3/25/11



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I was out for a few hours and yak fished all over in front of Hurlburt field today. Ended up with a couple small trout jigging gulp shrimp in 10-12 feet of water. I nabbed a couple of spanish trolling a Yozuri crystal minnow. And I also had of the misfortune of catching the first piece of [email protected]#$%, bane of my existance, dirty, mf'n catfish of the year.... caught jigging gulp. I am so sick of these guys already.

The spanish were very thick and active all over the place in front of the base, from base housing to beyond the camping area.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I hear the dirty $%@#s make great cobia bait.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

They are awesome bait for cobia. I have cleaned numerous cobia and have found more catfish than I can count in their stomachs. I have never used one but know folks that have. I would not recommend using one on a pier but out of a boat would be ideal.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've heard that too but I definitely didn't want to mess with keeping him around in case I'm cobia fishing tomorrow. As luck happens though...I might be, but the forecast tomorrow doesn't look good for surf launching my Hobie Outback. I might try though. If not, I'm going to check out East Bay.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Meanwhile, the trout are in town.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You look as if there should be a caption to the photo saying 'All hail to the almighty trout god!' .... and then lightning strikes and you hear angels singing.

BTW, first time out to East Bay... Didn't really go beyond the first area outside the river. I had what seemed to be a nice trout miss a few times topwater on my first cast, but after that.... nothing. I'll be back.


----------

